# Hymer B544 entrance step not working



## SueandRoger (Apr 14, 2008)

Hi All 

Could someone please PM me the contact details for Schaudt? 

My entrance step suddenly stopped working at the weekend and with the help of the wiring diagram previously posted by Clivemott, I think, (dangerous I know) that it is the Motor Steuerung (Control) unit that links the step switch to the step motor and I would like to discuss my theory with Schault. 

Thanks in advance. 

Roger


----------



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

Try looking Here for info.

Ian


----------



## SueandRoger (Apr 14, 2008)

Thanks Ian

I have sent them an email.

Roger


----------



## SueandRoger (Apr 14, 2008)

New step relay due in from Schaudt on Tuesday and I am wondering what checks I need to do before connecting it up? The step was working when I took the camper in to have cruise control fitted but not so when it came out of the workshop! coincidence I was told by the fitter and he couldn't locate any fault after about an hour so suggested I take it to a specialist and he would pay if the problem was down to him but that is not what I am suggesting and it would be difficult to prove anyway, I just want it sorted.

The next day I found that there was power going into the relay from the EBL but nothing coming out of any of the 4 thin wires going to the step switch. I therefore assumed that the relay had packed up but the step has never given me any problem before.

I did manage to get the cover off the step motor and the warning buzzer sounds if you try to start the engine with the switch made but not if you disconnect it! Anything else I need to check before fitting the new relay?

Thanks in advance.

Roger


----------



## SanDel (Jun 17, 2008)

My step stopped working on the 4.5.11 Went back to the dealer who after a while said i would need a part from Schaudt EMS01. I am still waiting! Phoned the only dealer in UK who said they can get one from Germany cost £77. 
So I sent a email to Schaudt, had helpfull reply from Janet , so as I'm going away on the 31st I ordered one to be sent by UPS total cost £47.
How can the sole agent in UK justify the extra £30 The part only cost €21.47. Talk about ripof.


----------

